# A Warning About Rosetta Stone !!!!



## clovis

I just want all the homeschoolers out there to be warned about buying Rosetta Stone.

I recently picked up a mostly complete Rosetta Stone with the original box, CD's, and some of the workbooks. I bought this used, but was 100% authentic.

Since I am done with this older Spanish levels 1 & 2, I figured it would resell very well on ebay.

I listed this as an auction with a starting price of 99 cents. After a day, the item had been bid up to $41, with 6 days to go.

I was thrilled, and really expected this to bring over $100. FWIW, I am an ebay Power Seller with Top Rated Seller status.

Wanna know what happened? 

Rosetta Stone reported to ebay that I was selling a counterfeit copy, and ebay ended the auction immediately. Please let me reiterate...this is an original and authentic Rosetta Stone brand study course.

If you search the completed listings for Rosetta Stone, you will see that there are _lots_ of RS study courses that have been ended early.

The bottom line to all of this is that for every Rosetta Stone that is kept from being resold as used is another brand new copy that the company can sell for outrageous prices.

In essence, Rosetta Stone has destroyed the secondary market for their product.

This is corporate America at work, and it really makes me mad that they have the right to report to ebay that my authentic copy was a fake. It makes me mad that I virtually have no recourse on the sale of this item, unless I get written permission from RS!

The ebay rep I spoke to basically said, without saying, Rosetta Stone reports tons of listings for their products, and listing it was "not worth the trouble".

Before you fork over a bunch of money for a new, sealed version of RS, check your local Craigslist. They sell for a fraction of the new price.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## clovis

I am 110% sure this is an authentic and orginal Rosetta Stone.

While I don't see an "authenticity certificate" or a halogram, I do know this:

I've been in the printing business for 17 years, going on 18. The original printed box, folder and text books are too professional to be counterfeit or fake.

One text book, for instance, is perfect bound, and has had a three sided trim. The cover alone is at least 100# stock, is most likely four color process and has a deep gloss coated aqueous finish. The cover has a full bleed on one side, and a second bleed on the back.

The folder is custom cut, also on 100# stock, or higher. It is die cut and features glued pockets done only on high end in-line glue equipment. The folder has been scored and folded. This also has bleeds on the cover.

The box is an expensive box, using complex and expensive methods of construction. It would not surprise me one bit to learn that RS is paying $6 to $8 for the box alone, on a wholesale level.

FWIW, the CD-Roms are professionally printed, and appear to be screen printed from an original source. 

Why am I telling you all this boring stuff? 

No counterfeiter is going to go to the trouble of printing these extremely expensive components to defraud someone. These parts are simply too difficult, too professional, and too expensive to produce in short runs. The set up costs alone for the folder, for instance, might shock you, that is of course, if you can find someone to print fewer than 5,000 of them for your project.

This simply is about protecting Rosetta Stone's bottom line.


----------



## clovis

Okay...for some clarification...

A group called BSA, also known as Business Software Alliance, is a trade group, and from what I can tell, they represent Rosetta Stone as one of their members.

From my understanding, BSA has employees that scour ebay for second hand copies of software. From what I read on the internet, the BSA not only targets used copies, but brand new versions still in their shrink wrap. This is done under the guise that the seller is not an _authorized seller_ of Rosetta Stone products!

What a better way to stop a secondary market for Rosetta Stone products, and have someone else do the dirty work, as they did with BSA?

As a side note, I could ask for written permission at an email addy of "[email protected], or something like that.

*The real reason I am* telling you is this: If you are planning on forking over hundreds and hundreds of dollars for a new copy of Rosetta Stone with the intention of reselling it when you are done, be advised.


----------



## bluefish

Rosetta Stone says in their fine print something to the effect of 'you are leasing this product and do not have the right to resell it as we still own it.' I have a French that I'd like to get rid of, but oh well. Any chance you want to trade? 

ETA: The newer versions will only let you install on up to 2 computers, then it won't work anymore. At least I don't have one of those. That just seems really wrong to me, especially after that much money forked out.


----------



## Elffriend

Hmm, which French version do you have?


----------



## bluefish

I have french level 1, version 2


----------



## Lone Pine

Clovis 
Im so sorry that you have had this problem with Ebay and RS! I have been a seller on ebay for many years and had the same problem a few years back with a North Face coat that my son had outgrown. I originally paid 235.00 for coat, (not usual for me but he was going on a trip to a region with extreme weather) My auction got bump off 18 hours before ending....I was confused and angry! After many phone calls and emails, it came down to me finding out that certain companies (RS and North Face only being two or 1000's) that pay people to sit and surf ebay and other like companies to get the auctions shut down by stating they are fakes....UUUUGGGHHH. I now on all my auctions put this little statement (feel free to copy and paste) ATTENTION VeRO: This item is an authentic product as evidenced in photos, legally acquired and owned, and hence covered under the First Sale Doctrine. Inappropriate VeRO removal of this auction will constitute perjury and result in legal action. I have not had a problem since adding this to my auctions over 2 years ago! Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## JIL

do you still have spanish cd's? would be interested if priced right thanks JIL


----------



## Saffron

I'm sorry but RS stinks - I refuse to use their products based on their customer service.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

My children have learned French, German and are now working on Cantonese with the Rosetta Stone products. I couldn't possibly be more impressed with a product. It's clear, concise, easy to understand and there are quick results. My son spoke German fluently enough after two weeks to hold a conversation -- admittedly a basic one -- with a German neighbor.

Of course, I don't buy them in order to resell them, which is illegal, according to the agreement I made with the company when first installing them on our computer (read the fine print). I paid for them with the full understanding that I was paying for the instruction for my kids, not "ownership" of the program.

Rosetta Stone is an amazing program, in terms of getting EXACTLY what you're paying for. You're paying to learn a new language. Why should I expect to pay them to "teach" my child another language, and then expect to be able to recoup my expenses after the fact?


----------



## clovis

Tracy Rimmer said:


> My children have learned French, German and are now working on Cantonese with the Rosetta Stone products. I couldn't possibly be more impressed with a product. It's clear, concise, easy to understand and there are quick results. My son spoke German fluently enough after two weeks to hold a conversation -- admittedly a basic one -- with a German neighbor.
> 
> Of course, I don't buy them in order to resell them, which is illegal, according to the agreement I made with the company when first installing them on our computer (read the fine print). I paid for them with the full understanding that I was paying for the instruction for my kids, not "ownership" of the program.
> 
> Rosetta Stone is an amazing program, in terms of getting EXACTLY what you're paying for. You're paying to learn a new language. Why should I expect to pay them to "teach" my child another language, and then expect to be able to recoup my expenses after the fact?


I don't deny that they have a good product. I just think it is pretty underhanded and sneaky to use BSA to allege that I had a counterfeit product. 

Why can't they just be honest, and tell ebay that this is a one use product? I think we both clearly know the reason. 

I guess that I believe that it is wrong that companies use gray areas and loop holes to control the usage of their product without telling the consumer.

I feel that they should state the "one use/one license" warning on outside of the box in bold printing. I am not going to argue consumer rights, copyright law, licensing and the legalities around those subjects, but that is how I feel.

I also think that I should have the right to resell products that I buy. 

Why should these laws protect Rosetta Stone, but not the MollyGoggles sweater or the John Mellencamp CD that I bought for my DD? What about the P-51 Mustang book that I bought last week? Should I just throw it away after I read about the history of those airplanes? Did you resell or give away any of the homeschooling books or tools you have had in the past?

The bottom line to all of this is that it is about the money with Rosetta Stone and their products, and homeschoolers should be aware of that.


----------



## clovis

Lone Pine said:


> Clovis
> Im so sorry that you have had this problem with Ebay and RS! I have been a seller on ebay for many years and had the same problem a few years back with a North Face coat that my son had outgrown. I originally paid 235.00 for coat, (not usual for me but he was going on a trip to a region with extreme weather) My auction got bump off 18 hours before ending....I was confused and angry! After many phone calls and emails, it came down to me finding out that certain companies (RS and North Face only being two or 1000's) that pay people to sit and surf ebay and other like companies to get the auctions shut down by stating they are fakes....UUUUGGGHHH. I now on all my auctions put this little statement (feel free to copy and paste) ATTENTION VeRO: This item is an authentic product as evidenced in photos, legally acquired and owned, and hence covered under the First Sale Doctrine. Inappropriate VeRO removal of this auction will constitute perjury and result in legal action. I have not had a problem since adding this to my auctions over 2 years ago! Good luck and let me know how it goes.


So North Face is playing the game too? 

I cannot believe that ebay is not standing up to some of these internet bullies. They are losing tons of money in final value fees.

I'm a little wary of relisting the RS. I don't want to run the risk of losing my Top Rated Seller status.


----------



## Elffriend

thermopkt said:


> I have french level 1, version 2


Is it the homeschool edition (with student management software) or the personal edition?

I've had Rosetta Stone as one of my saved searches on ebay for a long time. It seems to me that they go through periods of pulling everything and periods of letting things slide. I have seen obviously genuine items pulled and I've seen things that sounded "fishy" left on. It seems that quite a few people are now listing them with only the Buy It Now option and hoping that it sells before it gets pulled.


----------



## bluefish

Elffriend said:


> Is it the homeschool edition (with student management software) or the personal edition?
> 
> I've had Rosetta Stone as one of my saved searches on ebay for a long time. It seems to me that they go through periods of pulling everything and periods of letting things slide. I have seen obviously genuine items pulled and I've seen things that sounded "fishy" left on. It seems that quite a few people are now listing them with only the Buy It Now option and hoping that it sells before it gets pulled.


It says homeschool edition and has a booklet on the 'student management system'. I haven't actually used it, someone gave it to me because I homeschool, so obviously I could use it.  Spanish or Welsh, yes, French, no.


----------



## Elffriend

I have more questions, so I sent you a private message.


----------



## bill not in oh

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...l-1-2-3-5dvds-with-headphone-wholesalers.html


----------



## Karen

I don't see any of it as "playing games". The publisher/owner has the right to his product and it's legally up to him to whether unauthorized resale of an item is permitted. 

In this case, Rosetta Stone is protecting their market. It's called free enterprise and is why we are glad to live in places like America and Canada. 

If you didn't read the terms of your usage, you can't blame Rosetta Stone or any other agency that is out to protect the rights of the owners. You also can't expect Rosetta Stone to put 'warning labels' on something that you were suppose to read in the first place.

You gained benefit from the program. If you purchased it just to get back your money, then you bought it for the wrong reason anyway and can't blame someone else.


----------



## Patt

You know I homeschooled all three of my kids from kindergarden straight through to graduation and I never bought any book or program for them in all those years that could not be resold and reused except workbooks. Rosetta Stone is a rip off in my opinion. One of the biggest ways most of homeschoolers can afford high quality books and programs is by being able to sell them at the end of the year and buy used stuff for the next year. 

Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## Patt

Glad you are well enough off money isn't a concern.


----------



## Lisa in WA

rose2005 said:


> I buy my homeschooling needs differently from you then. I never think about resale value when purchasing, only about what is best for our children and most often (as some folk on here will know) I give away the curriculum when we are finished with it.
> 
> I already have someone to give 11th grade SOS, electives and 3rd grade SOS to in just a few weeks time when we are done for the year. Could I get some $$ out of it? Sure I could, but it has served our needs and I am happy with that. Same goes for our sign language program.
> 
> Rose


This is how I feel too. I paid a good amount of money for Calvert every year and I knew up front that it is not to be resold. I wanted an excellent education for my daughter and that's what I got. I'm perfectly happy.

I also agree completely with Tracy and Rose about Rosetta Stone. My daughter is doing French I and II and it is an AMAZING program. I didn't buy any of this with the thought of reselling it...I bought it to educate myy daughter.


----------



## tinknal

A little trick about Ebay.......... Describe the product very well without using the brand name. You can respond to emails to confirm what you are selling. I bought a high capacity clip for a pistol once doing this.


----------



## Guest

I just happened to be peeking in here on the home school forum and saw this thread-very interesting.
I didn't hear in the original post that this product was bought with the intent to resell it, but that the product served it's purpose and maybe reselling would allow a bit of money to put into another home school product. In my opinion the people who would be looking to save money by shopping ebay, craigs list, etc. may not have the money to invest in the product at the full price and would therefore go without -in which case it is not money that RS would likely be getting anyway. (it's not a case of it's the best thing out there and my kids deserve it)I would love to have a copy-even though most of my kids are grown, maybe I'd like to give it a try...but I haven't, I can't afford it, if I found a reasonably priced version to re use I might go for it..but again, that would not be taking any money out of the pockets of RS, as I could not afford to buy a program from them in the first place.


----------



## Karen

I can see both sides to purchasing with the intent to resell. Given a choice between 2 compatible products, I'll most always go with the one with the highest retail value so I can recap at least a portion of my investment. For those of us on a tight homeschool budget, unfortunately it does have to be a certain part of the equation.

On the other hand, I never purchase anything with the _specific 'intent' _of reselling it. My intent is always for the educational value alone. I view the resale value as just a "hopeful" benefit. It should never be a 'gimme'.

With that said, for the life me, I can't understand why in the world someone would feel they are 'entitled' to resell any copyrighted material. It's completely up to the publisher if they will allow it to be resold. It's not only their privilege, but their legal right to protect their market. Plus, it's their job to make as much money as they can; whether we agree with how much they make or not. It's called "free enterprise" and thank God we're entitled to it in this country!

In this instance, it's pretty specific that you don't own any rights to Rosetta Stone material. If that's what the publisher has determined, why would get all mad and feel they are _entitled_ to resell something you don't even own?

We are also suppose to be setting an example for our children. If we're fussing because we can't rip off a company, or plotting how to sell it without getting in trouble (ahh, folks that _is_ 'stealing/thief'), what kind of example is that setting????

I'm honestly not trying to be harsh. I think it's that 'entitlement' attitude again that disturbs me to no end.


----------



## Guest

I guess if it is perfectly clear up front, without having to read all the small print somewhere buried in the paperwork or way down at the bottom of the box somewhere, that this is meant for your use only and not to be resold-then yes, they have every right to disallow you reselling it-but it should be obvious somewhere in plain sight. I had never heard of this before and if I had a RS program it would never occur to me that I couldn't re sell when I was finished-now if it's right out there on the package for everyone to see then I guess that's something you agree to by making the purchase in the first place. It just got me wondering what other products may cause the same problem if you try to re sell after you no longer need the item.


----------



## AngieM2

Is there a s/w registration with this software?
And any software I've heard of there is a license to use it, not for resale.
This is customary in software companies.


----------



## Andy Nonymous

I agree that RS has the legal right to limit the use of their software, though from a cultural perspective that "possession is 9/10ths of the law", if you have the materials in your possession... 

I also admit that I'm one that DOES read the fine print, right to the end, and wonder if there is any recourse if AFTER opening the RS box, putting the CD into the drive to install and reading the fine print, if I refuse the EULA, can I return it for a complete refund? There could be a legit legal challenge there, should someone care to pursue it, to make the restriction perfectly clear on the box before purchase. Of course if they did so, they could well be cutting their own throats, because outright greed is abhorrent to most people. I guarantee that it doesn't cost $300 to make fancy boxes, print fancy disks with quality manuals with a program that the capital costs have been recouped on a long time ago. Where a good portion of the purchase dollars go is into advertising - seen their full page ads in nearly every periodical in print?

With this warning, I know I won't be purchasing any RS software (new or used) in the future, because I don't support their business ethics.

I do have a couple RS disks (Latin and Level 2 Arabic), purchased YEARS ago from Ebay, and wonder if the EULA then was as restrictive? Perhaps some day I'll get the chance to see if I can legally and ethically use them - if not, I'll throw them away. 

Anyone have a trash can handy?


----------



## clovis

Karen said:


> I can see both sides to purchasing with the intent to resell. Given a choice between 2 compatible products, I'll most always go with the one with the highest retail value so I can recap at least a portion of my investment. For those of us on a tight homeschool budget, unfortunately it does have to be a certain part of the equation.
> 
> On the other hand, I never purchase anything with the _specific 'intent' _of reselling it. My intent is always for the educational value alone. I view the resale value as just a "hopeful" benefit. It should never be a 'gimme'.
> 
> With that said, for the life me, I can't understand why in the world someone would feel they are 'entitled' to resell any copyrighted material. It's completely up to the publisher if they will allow it to be resold. It's not only their privilege, but their legal right to protect their market. Plus, it's their job to make as much money as they can; whether we agree with how much they make or not. It's called "free enterprise" and thank God we're entitled to it in this country!
> 
> In this instance, it's pretty specific that you don't own any rights to Rosetta Stone material. If that's what the publisher has determined, why would get all mad and feel they are _entitled_ to resell something you don't even own?
> 
> We are also suppose to be setting an example for our children. If we're fussing because we can't rip off a company, or plotting how to sell it without getting in trouble (ahh, folks that _is_ 'stealing/thief'), what kind of example is that setting????
> 
> I'm honestly not trying to be harsh. I think it's that 'entitlement' attitude again that disturbs me to no end.


Entitlement attitude? Setting an example and that I'm a stealing thief????

Are you serious?????

Really????

FWIW, I bought this RS *only* to resell. I am an ebay power seller with top rated status, and make a living reselling.

I don't profess to be a copyright lawyer. How was I to know that the RS is a one use software program???? 

I haven't even used the silly program, nor will I. and have only opened the box to verify its contents. I have no interest in learning Spanish via RS. 

Lastly, please do not imply that I am a thief. That is _very_ insulting.


----------



## clovis

Karen said:


> I can see both sides to purchasing with the intent to resell. Given a choice between 2 compatible products, I'll most always go with the one with the highest retail value so I can recap at least a portion of my investment. For those of us on a tight homeschool budget, unfortunately it does have to be a certain part of the equation.
> 
> On the other hand, I never purchase anything with the _specific 'intent' _of reselling it. My intent is always for the educational value alone. I view the resale value as just a "hopeful" benefit. It should never be a 'gimme'.
> 
> With that said, for the life me, I can't understand why in the world someone would feel they are 'entitled' to resell any copyrighted material. It's completely up to the publisher if they will allow it to be resold. It's not only their privilege, but their legal right to protect their market. Plus, it's their job to make as much money as they can; whether we agree with how much they make or not. It's called "free enterprise" and thank God we're entitled to it in this country!
> 
> In this instance, it's pretty specific that you don't own any rights to Rosetta Stone material. If that's what the publisher has determined, why would get all mad and feel they are _entitled_ to resell something you don't even own?
> 
> We are also suppose to be setting an example for our children. If we're fussing because we can't rip off a company, or plotting how to sell it without getting in trouble (ahh, folks that _is_ 'stealing/thief'), what kind of example is that setting????
> 
> I'm honestly not trying to be harsh. I think it's that 'entitlement' attitude again that disturbs me to no end.





Andy Nonymous said:


> I agree that RS has the legal right to limit the use of their software, though from a cultural perspective that "possession is 9/10ths of the law", if you have the materials in your possession...
> 
> I also admit that I'm one that DOES read the fine print, right to the end, and wonder if there is any recourse if AFTER opening the RS box, putting the CD into the drive to install and reading the fine print, if I refuse the EULA, can I return it for a complete refund? There could be a legit legal challenge there, should someone care to pursue it, to make the restriction perfectly clear on the box before purchase. Of course if they did so, they could well be cutting their own throats, because outright greed is abhorrent to most people. I guarantee that it doesn't cost $300 to make fancy boxes, print fancy disks with quality manuals with a program that the capital costs have been recouped on a long time ago. Where a good portion of the purchase dollars go is into advertising - seen their full page ads in nearly every periodical in print?
> 
> With this warning, I know I won't be purchasing any RS software (new or used) in the future, because I don't support their business ethics.
> 
> I do have a couple RS disks (Latin and Level 2 Arabic), purchased YEARS ago from Ebay, and wonder if the EULA then was as restrictive? Perhaps some day I'll get the chance to see if I can legally and ethically use them - if not, I'll throw them away.
> 
> Anyone have a trash can handy?


Good points, Andy. 

FWIW, and not that it matters, I'd guess that RS has less than $25 in the entire set, not including overhead, monsterous advertising budgets, and Wall Street profits. I'd say that their most expensive component is the box, of all things.


----------



## Karen

Clovis, I was speaking about the poster who was telling about how to get around selling it on Ebay. Once someone knows it's illegal to sell, then taking the 'scenic route' to resell it is still stealing.

With regards to your posts, however, I find myself still in question of the ethics/moral end of the situation. I think most people would not feel a sense of entitlement to resell it, rather more of a sigh of relief (if even disappointed) -- or in the least an 'oops' -- to ultimately find out they can't resell it so as to avoid any legal problems or ethical/moral violations. Instead you're angry about it. That anger is due to your sense of entitlement that it's up to the company to tell you before you try to resell it. 

Although you purchased it for resale, it's still your obligation (not the company's obligation to put it on the box -- although it does state on the box about it being copyrighted _which is your notification of limitations_) to find out if the copyrighted material can be resold. As PowerSeller, you surely must understand that *ALL copyright materials* have limitations to use and resale; therefore, I can't figure out why you didn't check it out before reselling it, or at least, not get mad when you found out you couldn't and blame others.


----------



## clovis

Karen said:


> Clovis, I was speaking about the poster who was telling about how to get around selling it on Ebay. Once someone knows it's illegal to sell, then taking the 'scenic route' to resell it is still stealing.
> 
> With regards to your posts, however, I find myself still in question of the ethics/moral end of the situation. I think most people would not feel a sense of entitlement to resell it, rather more of a sigh of relief (if even disappointed) -- or in the least an 'oops' -- to ultimately find out they can't resell it so as to avoid any legal problems or ethical/moral violations. Instead you're angry about it. That anger is due to your sense of entitlement that it's up to the company to tell you before you try to resell it.
> 
> Although you purchased it for resale, it's still your obligation (not the company's obligation to put it on the box -- although it does state on the box about it being copyrighted _which is your notification of limitations_) to find out if the copyrighted material can be resold. As PowerSeller, you surely must understand that *ALL copyright materials* have limitations to use and resale; therefore, I can't figure out why you didn't check it out before reselling it, or at least, not get mad when you found out you couldn't and blame others.


Actually, Karen, you are wrong. I am not angry about not being able to resell the item. 

I am angry about _how_ BSA, acting for Rosetta Stone, went about ending my auction.

Which is moral and ethical?

BSA, acting for Rosetta Stone, *lied* and *acted in a fraudulent manner* by saying my item was counterfeit, thus hurting me in the eyes of ebay?

It does make me even angrier that this was done to protect their fantastic profits. It is a convenient, one way street for Rosetta Stone. 

BTW, where am I supposed to find the one user stipulation in the Rosetta Stone set???? According to your arguement, if I install the CD to find the one user stipulation, I have just ruined the use of it for anyone else. Right?

Or me, trying to make a fast buck selling something that _would_ have some value, even though I didn't know originally? For clarification, how do I know that this item has already been used once, or even registered?????

FWIW, I'll let you be right. I was wrong for listing the item. You can beat me six ways to Sunday if you want.

People should still know and understand what they are buying a *one use item when they buy Rosetta Stone.* RS should be forced to tell every buyer about this before it is sold. 

I also think there is a bigger arguement at stake here, and you're likely to beat the daylights out of me for that, too. It is not alright to resell a RS, but it is okay to resell a computer game? What about movies? Books? Magazines? Newspapers? 

Where does it end??? We all know that it starts and ends with corporate profits. I think they need to play fair if they are going to invoke the one use rule. If they would be honest with the buying public, and make it clear to the buyer on the outside of the box, then I might be able to agree with you. 

Do you really think that the last 10,000 people that bought a Rosetta Stone knew that it has a one user stipulation????


----------



## Karen

I think your missing the whole point. All of the things you mention are copyrighted. The purpose of copyrighting is to protect the financial rights of the published material. It's completely and totally up to the owner of those rights what/how he wants to protect.

You complain about these high profits being made, so you tell me, how much is too much profit? Should your profit be limited because someone thinks you are making too much selling on Ebay? Should I, as an average Ebay seller, ask that your PowerSeller status be eliminated because it means you sell more stuff than me and cut into my profit? See, it just depends on which side of the profit margin your on. 

Plus bear in mind that reselling also hurts the small retailers. It's one of the reasons many publishing companies allow only resale to be done by an authorized reseller. It keeps the market open for the littler guys.

How do find out what is resellable and what is not? All it takes is an email of inquiry to publisher (plus they are all online anyway). Someone who holds a copyright has absolutely no obligation or responsibility to notify you. It's up to you to inquire with them.

How do I know? I'm a published author and hold the copyright to my materials. I also owned a Christian Bookstore and dealt with publishing companies and resale rules, etc. As an author, I often will scout out reselling or copying of materials. I want to protect my profit margin and it doesn't matter if my profit is 200%; it's my right. I paid for that right and spent more time than I sure would have liked filling out all that paperwork, etc. for my copyright. 

It's also very typical of publishing companies to hire others or companies to scout out copywrite violations. It's their right because it is America and they are entitled to protect their product however they see fit.

Incidentally, the term "counterfeit" means it is not being sold through a licensed/authorized dealer which it is required to be done. It doesn't mean you made a copy. I think you may not have understood that terminology and I don't blame you; I think the average person wouldn't relate it that way unless they were familar with publishing terms.


----------



## Jan in CO

As another kink in the Rosetta Stone deal, our local library has pulled all the products from the catalog and will no longer loan them out! Rats. Just as I was going to request it to help with Spanish lessons here. Jan in Co


----------



## clovis

Karen said:


> I think your missing the whole point. All of the things you mention are copyrighted. The purpose of copyrighting is to protect the financial rights of the published material. It's completely and totally up to the owner of those rights what/how he wants to protect.
> 
> You complain about these high profits being made, so you tell me, how much is too much profit? Should your profit be limited because someone thinks you are making too much selling on Ebay? Should I, as an average Ebay seller, ask that your PowerSeller status be eliminated because it means you sell more stuff than me and cut into my profit? See, it just depends on which side of the profit margin your on.
> 
> Plus bear in mind that reselling also hurts the small retailers. It's one of the reasons many publishing companies allow only resale to be done by an authorized reseller. It keeps the market open for the littler guys.
> 
> How do find out what is resellable and what is not? All it takes is an email of inquiry to publisher (plus they are all online anyway). Someone who holds a copyright has absolutely no obligation or responsibility to notify you. It's up to you to inquire with them.
> 
> How do I know? I'm a published author and hold the copyright to my materials. I also owned a Christian Bookstore and dealt with publishing companies and resale rules, etc. As an author, I often will scout out reselling or copying of materials. I want to protect my profit margin and it doesn't matter if my profit is 200%; it's my right. I paid for that right and spent more time than I sure would have liked filling out all that paperwork, etc. for my copyright.
> 
> It's also very typical of publishing companies to hire others or companies to scout out copywrite violations. It's their right because it is America and they are entitled to protect their product however they see fit.
> 
> Incidentally, the term "counterfeit" means it is not being sold through a licensed/authorized dealer which it is required to be done. It doesn't mean you made a copy. I think you may not have understood that terminology and I don't blame you; I think the average person wouldn't relate it that way unless they were familar with publishing terms.


Okay.

We really are not that far apart in agreeing.

I still believe that RS should put a warning label on their product.


----------



## cmharris6002

> This is done under the guise that the seller is not an authorized seller of Rosetta Stone products!


This happened to us too, when we tried to sell RS Japanese on ebay. I didn't buy it with the intent to resell it. My kids really didn't like it at all... 

Christy


----------



## Kimmie Quilts

Instead of RS, we purchased the Tell Me More language software. It comes with a headphone/mic and works almost exactly like RS, but is typically much less expensive. I got the German version on eBay for $16.

When I had trouble installing the software, I called the company on the off chance that they would assist me. I told them up front that I'd gotten it second hand from eBay. I was on the phone with the nicest young man for over an hour...he even did a "go to meeting" to show me how to use the software after installation. All that knowing I'd bought it second hand! 

Smart company/people that they are, they know you catch more flies with honey. I'll be making my next language software through them. I don't mind saving up and buying full price to help out a fine company like that.

Just my newbie opinion. :ashamed:


----------



## 1Travelingon

Good advice, I checked and made a bid on Ebay for "Immerse" Italian for 1/3 of the cost or less (if I win):goodjob:



Kimmie Quilts said:


> Instead of RS, we purchased the Tell Me More language software. It comes with a headphone/mic and works almost exactly like RS, but is typically much less expensive. I got the German version on eBay for $16.
> 
> When I had trouble installing the software, I called the company on the off chance that they would assist me. I told them up front that I'd gotten it second hand from eBay. I was on the phone with the nicest young man for over an hour...he even did a "go to meeting" to show me how to use the software after installation. All that knowing I'd bought it second hand!
> 
> Smart company/people that they are, they know you catch more flies with honey. I'll be making my next language software through them. I don't mind saving up and buying full price to help out a fine company like that.
> 
> Just my newbie opinion. :ashamed:


----------



## Kimmie Quilts

You're very welcome! :cute:


----------

